# Weird Vehicles



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

I started making 3D models of weird vehicles. Should be suitable for 3D printing at N-scale, but will not be able to get a test print in a while. 

Here's the "Big Idaho Potato Truck" along with some decals-- will probably have to make tweaks once I get a model made. I inset the headlights to try and give some realism. Not sure how it's going to turn out. 

This is a pricey one to get print, so hopefully no mistakes lol

Edit: Fun fact - I made the potato by starting with a model of poop that I found!


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

My second 'weird vehicle' (actually the one that spawned the idea of weird vehicles). The original Oscar Mayer weinermobile from 1936. Only dimension I found on it was that it was 13 feet long. Other dimensions were guesstimated from pictures and dimensions found of 1936 vehicles. Not sure what color it was because all the photos are in black and white!

Was going to model the driver, but figured it'd be easier to find an off-the-shelf figure, cut it in half, then glue it on. 

Plan on making other versions of this one. Not many detailed parts, so kept it all together. May ended up putting some bits on sprues if it will make painting easier. 

Graphics for decals finished.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Some people get the coolest ideas!


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

1940 wienermobile had seating for someone at the other end of the wiener. It also had a cab for the driver. 

Next one I do will be the most recent version with a mini cooper probably.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, it looks like you have a really great idea. Will you be making them for sale once you perfect them?


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

BobS said:


> Well, it looks like you have a really great idea. Will you be making them for sale once you perfect them?


Yes, I'll make them available on Shapeways once they pass quality control. 

I will also put the models on 3D warehouse for anyone that wants to print/modify for themselves.


----------

